
VMware Fusion Updated Tech Preview with Big Sur Support - ksec
https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2020/07/fusion-big-sur-tech-preview.html
======
miles
"Big Sur brings with it some really big visual changes, but also major changes
under the hood. For instance, Apple has been progressively deprecating 3rd
party Kernel Extensions or 'kexts' which Fusion needs to run VMs and
containers. In order to continue to operate in this model, we’ve re-
architected our hypervisor stack to leverage Apple’s native hypervisor APIs,
allowing us to run VMs _without any kernel extensions_. On macOS Catalina
systems, Fusion operates as it always has using kernel extensions to provide
functionality. However on Big Sur systems, Fusion operates entirely without
kexts."

Reminds me of the discontinued Veertu app:
[https://blog.technodrone.cloud/2016/01/native-mac-osx-
virtua...](https://blog.technodrone.cloud/2016/01/native-mac-osx-
virtualization-with.html)

